# Weathering



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess you could say this is my 1st serious attempt to do weathering using chalk/powers. So Guys what do you think? To much. to little, start over or just give it up :laugh:

Tom.
Overthehill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Great first try...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

When weathering anything, think of the effects of rain and sun. Rain streaks dirt (and everything else not nailed on) downward, sun fades everything...



















Try to build it up in layers with the rule: Less is more. You're off to an excellent start:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom,

Nice work. My only suggestion would be to work in the powder / weathering more in vertical strokes, rather than horizontal strokes. Often, in real life, weathering is induced via patterns of rain and water dripping down the side of a building ... exacerbated along the edges of window headers/sills, and things like that.

Regards,

TJ


----------

